# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Torbiel na tarczycy - leczenie czy zabieg?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry, 
byłam u onkologa i stwierdził u mnie torbiel na tarczycy ok. 3mm. Powiedział że mam się nie martwić, że to nic poeważnego. Nie wiem czy to się leczy czy trzeba usunąć operacyjnie. Mam dopiero 33 lata i boje się. 

Proszę o jakąś odpowiedz.

----------


## anonim

Takie zmiany wystarczy tylko obserwować, czyli okresowo wykonać USG (np. raz w roku) oraz być pod stał kontrolą lekarza.Nie ma obawy, jeśli nie ma podejrzeń nowotworu. A zaburzenia hormonalne można wyrównać farmakologicznie.

----------


## happy91

nie ma co się denerwować, jeśli onkolog powiedział, że nie ma się czy martwić to tak jest, jednak jeśli chcesz być pewniejsza to wybierz się do endokrynologa
z własnego doświadczenia powiem Tobie, że torbieli raczej się nie operuje, a leczy bo podczas operacji, można przypadkiem uszkodzić struny głosowe, tak mi powiedziała endokrynolog kiedy dowiedziałam się, że mam torbiel, ja od ponad roku biorę jod i torbiel znacznie się zmniejszył, ale rozumiem Cię, że się boisz, ja mam 19 lat i też byłam przerażona kiedy się dowiedziałam, bo jeszcze jakiś lekarz powiedział, mojej mamie że to może być rak, naszczęście po biopsji okazało się, że był to tylko domysł jakiegoś lekarza

----------


## focus9

Torbiele nie są groźne. Rzeczywiście należy to obserwować czy to się nie powiększa. Jeżeli by tak było to trzeba to usunąć operacyjnie czyli wyciąć.

----------


## soul

Moja mała 13 latka ma taki opis torbieli ,gruczoł tarczowy dwupłatowy,normoechogeniczny.
Płat prawy 15,4mm x 14,7mm x 48,4mm obi,ok,5,7ml
płat lewy 44mm x 24mm x 68 mm obj ok 37ml
cieśń 2,36mm
niemal cały płat lewy zajmuje guzek torbielowato-lity (części lita z rejstrującym się przepływem krwi w opcjach cd i pd .
prawidłowy miąższ tarczycy widoczny jedynie w górnym biebunie płata lewego,
czekamy na wynik biopsi nie wiem co robić, czy są jakieś metody nie operacyjne , bo zt ego co mówi lekarka to trzeba usunąć ale konkretnie powie po wyniku ,

----------


## soul

byliśmy już u 3 endokrynologów i dalej nic nie wiem ,jedyne co się dowiedziałem to że obserwować pół roku i że w Polsce jest tylko dwóch chirurgów co wycinają torbiele u dzieci ,wynik u małej wyszedł negatywny ,o tyle dobrze ale nie wiem jak pomóc dziecku .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam 16 lat i właśnie wykryto u mnie torbiel o średnicy ok. 2 cm (200mm) więc raczej przy 3 mm nie masz się czym martwić...

----------


## luśka

u mnie wczoraj wykryto torbiel na prawym płacie tarczycy wielkości 12mm nie byłoby w tym nic strasznego gdyby nie to że z torbieli wyrasta "ogonek" co to może być? czy to rak?

----------


## mmysza84

Witam;
podczas badania usg piersi lekarz obejrzał również moją tarczycę i znalazł mały guzek hipoechogeniczny 3 mm średnicy. W ubiegłym roku miałam usg tarczycy i wszystko było ok, a tu teraz guzek. Miałam oznaczone tylko TSH, wynosi 2,37. Na wizytę u endokrynologa muszę czekać prawie miesiąc, trochę się martwię tym guzkiem. Dodam, że moja babcia i ciocia chorowały na tarczycę (ciocia ma chyba nawet zmiany nowotworowe) - czy to stanowi dla mnie dodatkowe obciążenie? 
Najgorsze to czekanie na wizytę..

----------


## gjkj

Ja parę lat temu miałam torbiel tarczycy, dosyć sporą, z zewnątrz wyglądała jak jakiś wol i bolało przy przełykaniu. Pojawiła się z dnia na dzień. Lekarz pierwszego kontaktu skierował mnie do laryngologa, tamci do szpitala na operację... Duże zamieszanie. W końcu ktoś bardziej kumaty zaproponował żeby sprawie przyjrzał się endokrynolog i dał skierowanie na biopsję. Po biopsji, podczas której wyciągnięto chyba połowę płynu z torbieli, mój guzek miał już tylko 3 cm długości i nie był tak widoczny z zewnątrz. Badanie wykazało, że w torbieli była krew i jakieś ślady limfy czy czegoś. Podobno normalne w takich przypadkach. Endokrynolog dał mi hormony tarczycy żeby torbiel szybciej się wchłonęła (nie musiałaby sama ich wytwarzać - TSH miałam w normie), ale nie brałam ich bo trzeba to było robić na czczo, a ja nigdy nie pamiętałam. I bez tego się obeszło. Torbiel systematycznie się zmniejszała. Co pół roku wizyta kontrolna i USG. Trwało to jakieś dwa lata zanim zniknęła do końca.

----------


## beat

U mnie też wykryto torbiele  na prawym płacie 15mm i na lewym 2 torbiele 4 i 2mm. Każda torbiel jest raczej łagodna więc nie ma co się martwic, trzeba tylko pamiętać o regularnych kontrolach u endokrynologa. Ja z nią żyję już 5 lat  i jak na razie jest ok. pozdrawiam

----------


## madziarek25

Pytanie do gjkj-jakie przyjmowała Pani lekarstawa, ze ta torbiel zniknęła? ja również mam torbiel na tarczycy i lekarz sugeruje tylko operacje i powiedział, że żadne leczenie farmakologiczne nie wchodzi w gre...będę wdzięczna za odpowiedż!!!!!

----------


## Michał1983

Witam wszystkich moim problemem również są bądź jest torbiel na tarczycy. Jedni lekarze mówią tak inni inaczej i już nie chcę ich słuchać i wierzyć im bezmyślnie bo nie zawsze to co mówi lekarz jest mądre i prawdziwe. Mogę wam polecić na poprawę zdrowia stosowanie się do diety według grupy krwi która na pewno pomoże w samo leczeniu się organizmu bo to nie lekarze ani tabletki nas leczą ale sam organizm. Wiadomo nie mówię że nie są potrzebni ale większość to stado niedouczonych baranów co wręcz psują nam zdrowie. Torbiele mają tą cechę jak większość guzków nawet tych nowotworowych że się wchłaniają i nie ma po nich śladu. Wyobraźcie sobie żę pewnego dnia lekarz wykonywał u mnie usg jamy brzusznej i w powłokach brzusznych pod rozcięgiem mięśnia prostego znalazł dość spory 10cm guz, po pół roku zrobiłem tomografię jamy brzusznej i w tym badaniu juz go nie ma (nie wiem albo któryś z lekarzy ten co badał usg albo ten co opisywał tomograf należy do tej grupy niedouczonych baranów i źle mnie zdiagnozował) Wracając do torbieli tarczycy , mogą się one pojawiać przy refluksie przełykowym, czy ktoś z was ma refluks?A teraz reasumując zalecem stosowanie się do tej diety według grupy krwi, zaprzestanie z używkami jak papierochy, alkohol szczególnie ten mocny i w nadmiarze, kawa, mocna czarna herbata, wiadomo pić wode mineralną, dostarczyć organizmowi odpowiedniej ilości KRZEMU, TLENU, witamin, minerałów, myśleć pozytywnie i będźie super  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,  ponad dwa tyg temu wyczulam sobie przypadkiem, bo zabolala mnie dziwnie szyja, guzek po prawej stronie tarczycy. wiadomo od razu lekka panika bo pewnie jakis rak....wizyta na usg, diagnoza torbiel powikłana prawego plata tarczycy , torbiel krwotoczna bo otacza ja plyn z krwia. radiolog powiedział,ze to nic zlego, ale mam sie skontaktowac z endokrynologiem w celu zbadania wszystkich hormonow tarczycy no i co dalej z ta torbiela  robic. dodam,ze pojawilo sie to u mnie nagle, widac to pod skora ,ze cos tam jest... pobolewa mnie to i drazni struny glosowe, jezeli za dlugo mowie to od razy chrypka sie pojawia.staram sie nie myslec ale martwie sie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

miałem robiony bac tarczycy, sciągneli mi podad 20ml płynu, w patologii nic nie wyszło, mam trochę problem z uzębieniem i zastanawiam się czy to nie od tego.
Torbiel powiększyła się ponownie.  Jakie są wasze doświadczenia w tym temacie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam 16 lat i właśnie wykryto u mnie torbiel o średnicy ok. 2 cm (200mm) więc raczej przy 3 mm nie masz się czym martwić...



2cm = 20 mm, zawsze to dziesięć razy mniejsza niż Ci sie wydawało  :Wink:  

Też mam torbiel na tarczycy ale uważam, że skoro lekarz mówi że nie ma się czym martwić to nie ma się czym martwić. Jeżeli masz wątpliwości to znajdź lekarza któremu będziesz ufać i wtedy nie będziesz się radzić osób które nie mają pojęcia o medycynie i mogą Cię tylko nastraszyć.

----------


## Madzialena998

Spoko ja mam 17 lat i mam 2 Torbiele na tarczycy 1 4mm i drugi 5mm :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
u mnie lekarz stwierdził 3 guzki o srednicy 6mm,i mnóstwo malutkich czy jest to powód do niepokoju

----------

